# my projects



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

decided to make a topic on some of my current projects and future projects to come.

currently im working on my friends 2002 Silverado. 4 Diamond Audio D6 10D4 subs.




















































second is my 87 S10 Blazer. 2 Kicker 12L7s(1st gen) Crunch PZi 1500.1,SPX 400.2,Lanzar MD4s in the dash,Focal Polyglass 6v1 in the rear panels.Pioneer DEH-p4000,and Audiocontrol HPX.

pics and vids up shortly(got charge my camera batts)


and next is my bros 84 Dodge Ramcharger. Pioneer DEH-P4000,Clarion 7band EQ, Monitor1 MK4.70,pair of Sony XS-GT6935A's on each door.
pics up later today.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

vids of the blazer with a kenwood kac6202 on the subs.


----------



## J dogg (Aug 2, 2007)

nice shit doggy! the box is comin out good. i cant wait to hear that shit knock


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Good to see someone working on some shit! Are you going to do 45's in the corners? I am about to glass some into mine. Stole the idea from Steve Meade.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 13 2009, 05:56 PM~13565142
> *Good to see someone working on some shit! Are you going to do 45's in the corners? I am about to glass some into mine. Stole the idea from Steve Meade.
> *


yeah im gona 45 the corners,just not sure if im gona use wood or glass them.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

some more pics of my friends box,





































i let my friend take the reins on the jig saw and this was the result lol.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Apr 16 2009, 02:10 AM~13591741
> *some more pics of my friends box,
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta learn somewhere,ya know


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

i started work on the Dodge

the Monitor1 amp(i love the SQ of this amp)



























Pioneer deck









Clarion EQ









new lower door panels.gonna be covered in suede(the budget suede,lol)



























new home for the EQ









EQ installed



















this is gonna be a budget build,but with some good bang. up on the shopping list is a Fi SSD 18 D2 with copper coil in a 6cu.ft ported box tuned at around 34hz powered by a Cruch PZi1500.1


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 16 2009, 12:20 AM~13591761
> *Gotta learn somewhere,ya know
> *


true that. its just that he is soo damn excited he is trying to get this done in a matter of hours.lol.this is his first 'real' system.but you gotta start some where.


tomorrow hopefully we cut the bitch out and put in this behemoth.


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Apr 16 2009, 12:21 AM~13591762
> *i started work on the Dodge
> 
> the Monitor1 amp(i love the SQ of this amp)
> ...



I THINK THATS MY OLD DECK UNNO :biggrin:


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Apr 16 2009, 11:19 PM~13602750
> *I THINK THATS MY OLD DECK UNNO  :biggrin:
> *


simon que si. you sold it to my brother. :biggrin:


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

update on the 02 silverado


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

we used Tnuts on the inside bottom of he box to bolt that bitch down to the bed.










the box is done and assembled, i forgot to take a final inside pic with the bracing.









the bed wall marked and ready to be cut


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

tore that bitch a new one









this muthafuka was heavy!


















inside view



















we still have to buy new amps,mids and highs,indash and new wiring.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks good :thumbsup: 

You gonna glass the outside of that box or what?


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

another silverado i did yesterday. 4 JL W3 12S, Arc Audio 5150cxlr,Arc Audio 1500dr, Pioneer indash touch screen.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

box done


















ill have more pics of it today,it got a little late last nite to take more pics.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Very nice. Alway been a fan of the blow through.


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

HOW MUCH TO MAKE ME A BOX? :cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Apr 23 2009, 06:11 PM~13669727
> *HOW MUCH TO MAKE ME A BOX? :cheesy:
> *


WOW can't imagine the shipping charges there.New Zealend


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

IM LESS THAN AN HOUR AWAY :dunno:


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Apr 23 2009, 02:15 PM~13668650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one birrion darrars!! :cheesy: 

depends what you want. but im like a hooker,cheap and youll be satisfied!lmao


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Apr 23 2009, 02:40 PM~13668878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

nah homie he lives pretty close by.


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Apr 23 2009, 05:18 PM~13670412
> *both of those guys are gonna have them sprayed with line X.
> one birrion darrars!!  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


BIRRIA? :dunno: :biggrin: 

A BOX FOR 2 15" SSD'S TUNED TO 30-32


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Apr 23 2009, 05:59 PM~13670852
> *BIRRIA? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> A BOX FOR 2 15" SSD'S TUNED TO 30-32
> *


dimensions?


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Apr 23 2009, 08:14 PM~13672263
> *dimensions?
> *


36"
WIDTH 44"
HEIGHT 24"

MAYBE TWO PORTS?


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Apr 23 2009, 09:05 PM~13672944
> *36"
> WIDTH 44"
> HEIGHT 24"
> ...


are those your max dimensions?

and what is it going in?


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Apr 23 2009, 11:13 PM~13674199
> *are those your max dimensions?
> 
> and what is it going in?
> *


YEA, ITS GOING ON A SUV. DUDE FROM FI TOLD ME SUBS UP AND PORTS BACK FOR SUVS :dunno:


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Apr 24 2009, 10:38 AM~13677653
> *YEA, ITS GOING ON A SUV. DUDE FROM FI TOLD ME SUBS UP AND PORTS BACK FOR SUVS :dunno:
> *


:yes:

let me do some designs and see how much material i need then ill pm you a price.


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Apr 24 2009, 11:17 AM~13678049
> *:yes:
> 
> let me do some designs and see how much material i need then ill pm you a price.
> *


ORALE,


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

i thought it was bad to face subs toward eachother unless doing an isobaric chamber??
As in problems with phase


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)




----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Jun 17 2009, 08:40 PM~14223559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats a nice box, i wonder who built it :biggrin: 


you comming down for the lay it low picnic next saturday, i REALLY want to hear that bitch knock :cheesy:


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Jun 18 2009, 11:29 PM~14235926
> *damn thats a nice box, i wonder who built it  :biggrin:
> you comming down for the lay it low picnic next saturday, i REALLY want to hear that bitch knock  :cheesy:
> *


IM GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Jun 19 2009, 11:02 AM~14239245
> *IM GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT
> *


ill have the beer ice cold and the carne asada ready


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

finally stared working on project Fi_Blazer.

Steves old Fi BTL 18d2 brought off a member on SMD(kingsuv) with a fresh recone but DC sound labs dus cover(all he had at the time)























shaved door handles,emblems,wiper cowl,antenna,roof rack and rail trims. 




























my new grille emblem










good bye to this bitch



















old seat and box going to the trash heap


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

EY BRO WHATS THE PARK THE PIC-O-NIC IS GONNA BE AT, I WANNA STOP BY IF I GET THE CHANCE


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

its called Donnelly park in Turlock,CA


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

update

started the bigass fuken box



















put in the port










all complete
i did use round dowels inside for bracing(just can see them in the pics)



















the sub frame



















box in along with the nitrogen tank





















now i gotta make the trim panels to seal the box around and make some sort of amp rack.


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Jun 23 2009, 04:41 PM~14274860
> *update
> 
> started the bigass fuken box
> ...


damn thats a huge port and you make it look like building a box is easy :biggrin:


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

well its in and sealed as much as humanly possible. i bought a kicker kx1200.1 and it knocks so damn loud and prettty low, but now i need some sound deadener cuz the roof flexes like crazy and makes alpt of noise

ill post some vids later on.


----------



## rdaudio (Jun 5, 2006)

nice work!


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rdaudio_@Jun 26 2009, 11:52 AM~14306910
> *nice work!
> *


thanks bro.





well i got some vids of it in action.


heres the first one


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Jun 29 2009, 06:17 PM~14332007
> *thanks bro.
> well i got some vids of it in action.
> heres the first one
> ...


LOOKS GOOD MAN AND THANKS FOR HELPING ME


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Jun 29 2009, 05:10 PM~14332551
> *LOOKS GOOD MAN AND THANKS FOR HELPING ME
> *


anytime bro youre welcome


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

another video.

you can see the flex in this one


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Just FYI, your neighbors hate you!  

Mine hate me too, oh well... :cheesy:


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 30 2009, 01:19 PM~14341831
> *Just FYI, your neighbors hate you!
> 
> Mine hate me too, oh well...  :cheesy:
> *


yes they do,and they really do. :biggrin: i think the cops hate me too,theyre rite across the street from me :0


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

I HAVE FOOLS TRY TO STEAL MY SHIT 

I HAD TO PUT 4 CAMERAS AROUND AND IN THE HOUSE AND IM ABOUT TO INSTALL A NEW CLIFFORD ALARM 2 WAY PAGER :|


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Jun 30 2009, 05:24 PM~14344188
> *I HAVE FOOLS TRY TO STEAL MY SHIT
> 
> I HAD TO PUT 4 CAMERAS AROUND AND IN THE HOUSE AND IM ABOUT TO INSTALL A NEW CLIFFORD ALARM 2 WAY PAGER :|
> *


 :angry: that sucks wey.


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Jun 30 2009, 07:24 PM~14344188
> *I HAVE FOOLS TRY TO STEAL MY SHIT
> 
> I HAD TO PUT 4 CAMERAS AROUND AND IN THE HOUSE AND IM ABOUT TO INSTALL A NEW CLIFFORD ALARM 2 WAY PAGER :|
> *


thats when you pull out the pistol grip 12 gauge on their bitch ass :angry:


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Jun 30 2009, 08:47 PM~14346527
> *thats when you pull out the pistol grip 12 gauge on their bitch ass  :angry:
> *


thats why i got this little thing :cheesy:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Highpoint? Dude.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 6 2009, 05:29 PM~14395983
> *Highpoint? Dude.
> *


bwahahahahaa

i know its a bottom of the barrel gun,but its just a temporary. im working on getting a taurus or bretta 9mm


----------



## J dogg (Aug 2, 2007)

what up my ninja? the blazer fucken knocks!!!!

can you build me a box for 12 6x9s for my pinto?


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

Not much doggy. Finally bought a new bag


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

looking good and busy up in here. :thumbsup:


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 9 2009, 03:54 PM~14426728
> *looking good and busy up in here. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------

